# Ăn bề bề có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## thuypham (29/10/18)

Bề bề là loại hải sản nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng. Khi mang thai, ăn bề bề có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?

*Giá trị dinh dưỡng có trong bề bề*
Bề bề tươi sống hay còn gọi là tôm tít, tôm tích, là loại thực phẩm có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao. Là loại hải sản rất phổ biến, Bề Bề được nhiều người lựa chọn trong bữa ăn hàng ngày bởi nó cung cấp nhiều chất cần thiết cho cơ thể con người.




_Bề bề là loại hải sản bổ dưỡng được nhiều bà bầu bổ sung trong thai kỳ (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Thịt bề bề có chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng như Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Chất sắt, Hàm lượng Omega 3 và Omega 6 tốt cho hệ miễn dịch.

*Bà bầu ăn bề bề có ảnh hưởng đến thia nhi không?*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, thai phụ và trẻ nhỏ nên ăn 340g các loại hải sản mỗi tuần để đảm bảo đủ dinh dưỡng quan trọng, nhất là các axit béo omega-3.  Bề bề là loại hải sản bổ dưỡng vì thế bà bầu có thể ăn được bề bề, tuy nhiên cần hạn chế ăn nhiều lần trong 1 tuần.

Trong thời kỳ mang thai, thể tích máu của mẹ tăng lên gấp 50%, việc hỗ trợ quá trình sản xuất hồng cầu mới là cực kỳ quan trọng nó giúp cho bà bầu khỏe mạnh, thai nhi phát triển ổn định hơn. Mặt khác, chất sắt giúp tạo hemoglobin mà hemoglobin mang ôxy đến khắp cơ thể người mẹ và thai nhi. Với hàm lượng sắt cao, thịt bề bề được xem là thực phẩm tuyệt vời với bà bầu.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

